# Trivia: Pasta Challenge!!



## urmaniac13 (Oct 29, 2005)

http://www.funtrivia.com/playquiz/quiz132571f2f3b0.html

I got 23/25... missed 18 and 25... though I would disagree with the answer for #25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (honestly!!  it's not sour grape!!)
Now your turn!!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 29, 2005)

I got 23/25 as well. Numbers 7 and 8 tripped me up, I was keeping the word "mal" in mind, and recalled having read about the homemade pasta which is produced by rubbing the dough through a device with strings, but could not remember tha exact name. Thanks Licia, that was fun! I didn't expect to score so well, as I guessed on a couple


----------



## Antonio (Oct 29, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> http://www.funtrivia.com/playquiz/quiz132571f2f3b0.html
> 
> I got 23/25... missed 18 and 25... though I would disagree with the answer for #25
> 
> ...


 
I got 24 and I agree with you... their answer for 25 is wrong from an Italian view point.

Cheers,


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 29, 2005)

I got 23 out of 25.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 30, 2005)

Antonio said:
			
		

> I got 24 and I agree with you... their answer for 25 is wrong from an Italian view point.
> 
> Cheers,


 
Ciao Tony!  Incredibly, when I asked Cristiano about this he said the answer was correct.  But this probably can depend on personal preference as I automatically picked my favourite which is my regular choice when I make/eat cannelloni!!


----------

